# First Mario Kart 8 DLC pack coming this November



## MegaAce™ (Aug 26, 2014)

According to this UK Nintendo store page, two DLC packs are heading our way in the future, one in November, one in May 2015. They contain two new cups each and also three new characters too. They also expand the characters from Mario games to Link from The Legend of Zelda and also the Villager and Isabelle from the newest installment of Animal Crossing.

*These DLC packages aren't free though. They come at a price of £7.00 each.*



			
				Nintendo UK Store said:
			
		

> Each Add On Content pack will contain two new cups, each with four courses, which, in total, increases the number of available courses by 50 percent. The Add On Content packs include classics like Wario’s Gold Mine from Mario Kart Wii, as well as new courses, some taking place in the worlds of The Legend of Zelda and Animal Crossing. New vehicles will also arrive with each pack, including the Blue Falcon kart representing the F-Zero franchise in the first AOC pack.
> Mario Kart 8 Pack 1 - Released: November 2014
> Pack 1 includes:
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler: Screenshots


















Dashing, isn't it?

 Source


----------



## Chary (Aug 26, 2014)

I was waiting for this thread to pop up. I am excited like heck for this. Who WOULDN'T be excited to race as Link?! C'mon now.


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 26, 2014)

YEASSS


----------



## Clarky (Aug 26, 2014)

awesome, i look forward to it


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 26, 2014)

Wonder how they are going to handle the new tracks for online.

Only come up if everyone in the lobby has the dlc.
Kick people without the dlc if one is selected
Everyone can play online, but you have to buy the dlc to do time attack/cups/single race on new tracks.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 26, 2014)

Worthwhile DLC in a Nintendo game? I thought I'd never see the day! I like the new characters, especially Link and Dry Bowser. Well done, Ninty!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 26, 2014)

Updated the OP. 
The DLC packs aren't free.


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 26, 2014)

I can say that i am excited for this !


----------



## Terenigma (Aug 26, 2014)

8 new courses + Link? Holy crap Nintendo, i did not expect this! This is awesome, pretty fair price too!


----------



## Algot (Aug 26, 2014)

This makes me want to play more MK8 for shure!


----------



## Dork (Aug 26, 2014)

Can't wait to see how Link grunts excitedly while performing tricks.


----------



## Anfroid (Aug 26, 2014)

Why doesn't Nintendo just make super smash kart, I'd buy it day one


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 26, 2014)

I am very okay with this


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 27, 2014)

Other than the clones of existing characters (Cat Mario & Peach), I'm excited for this.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 27, 2014)

I'll buy it if I can get a combo for cheeper


----------



## Gahars (Aug 27, 2014)

Link looks like he's shitting his pants in every single screenshot. I approve.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 27, 2014)

maybe there  might be new items at some point (from Zelda and AC)

Zelda item, hook shot
switch places with the racer that is closest to you 
or
pull the closest racers to where you are
or
pull you to the closest racers to where your are

AC item
make a tree grow in the spot you use the item


----------



## NeonEmerald (Aug 27, 2014)

Most excited to see the new courses. New characters and vehicles is a nice addition I guess.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 27, 2014)

Uh-oh...
Looks like someone got out of the medieval times to be put in a pilot place for a racing kart...
About time!


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2014)

FUCK! ... Now I have to spend 6-7 dollars on fucking Link. God. Dammit. Thanks Obama.


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 27, 2014)

I wonder how the packs will be bundled. Its a shame they aren't free


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 27, 2014)

From what I understand, if you get both, whether together or one later than another, your roster will also include multiple colored versions of Yoshi and Shy Guy.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 27, 2014)

http://mariokart8.nintendo.com/dlc/

$8 per pack, or $12 for both. Immediate use of additional Yoshis and Shy Guys characters when you purchase both.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Aug 27, 2014)

Armadillo said:


> Wonder how they are going to handle the new tracks for online.
> 
> Only come up if everyone in the lobby has the dlc.
> Kick people without the dlc if one is selected
> Everyone can play online, but you have to buy the dlc to do time attack/cups/single race on new tracks.


 

I'm guessing it'll just play out normally but you just need to buy the DLC in order to use those characters.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 27, 2014)

Tanooki Mario FTW   

Now add Samus and a Metroid track with interactive Ridley and its Gold


----------



## NeonEmerald (Aug 27, 2014)

Armadillo said:


> Wonder how they are going to handle the new tracks for online.
> 
> Only come up if everyone in the lobby has the dlc.
> Kick people without the dlc if one is selected
> Everyone can play online, but you have to buy the dlc to do time attack/cups/single race on new tracks.


 
My best guess would be that whenever you start Mario Kart 8, the game will scan the HDD for any DLC, if no DLC is found then you'd be put with a certain group of people. Same for those who do have DLC.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 27, 2014)

I believe the Yoshis and Shy Guys will be part of the Mercedes patch, and then accessible for use when you purchase both DLC. That way, even if you didn't purchase the DLC, you won't be limited to which races to join. For the tracks, karts, and other characters, I don't know. Perhaps they'll do they're doing with the Yoshis and Shy Guys. Put the characters and karts in patches to be released as each of those DLC gets released, and then just limit it by the tracks. Then again, that would make the idea that 8 tracks would be the 1GB and not the tracks, karts and characters together.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 27, 2014)

Is it just me, or are some of these characters in the new Smash Bros?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 27, 2014)

Team Fail said:


> Is it just me, or are some of these characters in the new Smash Bros?


 

Nope, it's not just you, they're in SSB as well.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 27, 2014)

fuck yes super link kart!! that's it this will make everyone update now for sure nintendo wiiiiiiins


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 27, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> fuck yes super link kart!! that's it this will make everyone update now for sure nintendo wiiiiiiins


 

Um, no, hell no, you can't tell me what to do, mother  I can think of something else that would convince me to do so...oh yes...

I'd be lying if I didn't admit that I'm torn at the moment.


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 27, 2014)

12 bucks for both ?! Nintendo just won the DLC race for me. Cheap DLC pack with that many content ? Nintendo just won that race.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 27, 2014)

emmanu888 said:


> 12 bucks for both ?! Nintendo just won the DLC race for me. Cheap DLC pack with that many content ? Nintendo just won that race.


 

This is how you do DLC right, actual content that's worth purchasing and, well has content worth purchasing. More courses, more characters, hell yeah! Now for them to fix the shitty battle mode....


----------



## Deleted member 329676 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nintendo may not be getting a lot of it these days, but they can take some more of my money for this...


----------



## natkoden (Aug 27, 2014)

DLC?

Nintendo is Doomed.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 27, 2014)

natkoden said:


> DLC?
> 
> Nintendo is Doomed.


 

Correction: Good DLC, unlike other companies.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2014)

I expect a game of the year edition of MK8 with all the DLC eventually


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 27, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Now for them to fix the shitty battle mode....


pigs will need to fly 1st


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 27, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> pigs will need to fly 1st


 

That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## Qtis (Aug 27, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Correction: Good DLC, unlike other companies.


Not all companies do shit DLC though. Nintendo could have added this in an update too 

I'm a bit surprised it costs extra. Didn't Nintendo at some point say they won't be charging for DLC?


----------



## Muskusrat (Aug 27, 2014)

Team Fail said:


> Is it just me, or are some of these characters in the new Smash Bros?


*Amiibo*


----------



## Terenigma (Aug 27, 2014)

I cannot WAIT for this!


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice new content, but it isn't the first xD

http://gbatemp.net/threads/mario-kart-8-mods.368371/


----------



## banjojohn (Aug 27, 2014)

Now I want to know names of the courses or real screenshots of them. 8 (well, 16) new courses sounds fantastic!


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Aug 27, 2014)

Nintendo and DLC?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 27, 2014)

banjojohn said:


> Now I want to know names of the courses or real screenshots of them. 8 (well, 16) new courses sounds fantastic!


triforce cup
egg cup
kitty cup
tanooki cup

just a guess


----------



## T Link7 (Aug 27, 2014)

I can't wait for the Metal Link and the Pink Gold Zelda DLC!! 

On a more serious note:

HHHHNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGIWANTITNOOWWW


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 27, 2014)

T Link7 said:


> HHHHNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGIWANTITNOOWWW


----------



## banjojohn (Aug 27, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> triforce cup
> egg cup
> kitty cup
> tanooki cup
> ...


 

Yeah, heh...but those are cup names....I want the "themes"/layouts/design of the courses...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 27, 2014)

Tanooki Mario and Cat Peach seem halfassed...
But those other characters, wow! Did not see that coming, especially not Link  Hopefully they'll add some new items to go with the new characters.
I was hoping for new cups, so this is exactly what i wanted and then some.



Gahars said:


> Link looks like he's shitting his pants in every single screenshot. I approve.


No wonder he's shitting his pants... he's probably never rode a bike/car in his life.



Terenigma said:


> View attachment 9961
> View attachment 9961
> 
> I cannot WAIT for this!


If that's real... Hinting at F-Zero character DLC?


----------



## Steena (Aug 27, 2014)

I had some fun with numbers like I were back at primary school, as I am always skeptic about DLC for the nature of what DLC stands for. Hopefully I didn't fuck up with the number punching, that would be pretty embarassing. Long post, worded and formatted horribly, so be careful.

The cost of each single DLC is £7, roughly 1/7th of the full game. Let's avoid the bundle discount, as that would include things like buying the game second-hand, obtaining a copy from the shady eastern european "shops", buying the WiiU bundle, or using premium membership deals, whatever a shop may have for you, to balance things out. We are going to stick with the individual suggested price because it would be hell to consider all those.

One DLC contains 3 characters, 8 tracks, 4 vehicles (which I am assuming it's 4 parts of body, tires, and gliders?), totaling 12 parts

Characters in the base game: 36
Tracks in the base game: 32
Vehicle parts: 26 bodies, 18 tires, 12 gliders, total of 56

Let's see what one seventh of the full game contains:
Characters: 36/7 = 5 rounded down
Tracks: 32/7 = 4.5
Vehicle parts: 56/7 = 8

Pretty fair comparison all in all, right? The tracks are by far the most demanding part of the content, and we get almost double that. The thing is, this isn't fair at all.

Now, considering the full game comes in with the attached price of the full development process, including the engine, the optimization, the marketing, possibly the development of new tools to facilitate the development, the manufacturing, the shipping, the retail cut of the physical copies, I think it's extremely generous to assume that 25% of the final cost of the game went into developing the assets themselves (modeling, texturing work, optimization, track design, playtesting, balancing), most likely much, much less, considering this isn't, say, Gran Turismo, a serie with hundreds of licensed cars - but let's go with this anyway.

We then use the estimated end-user price of the game that is responsible to cover up for the assets cost (again, extremely generous assumption against my original argument, because we do not know the production costs), which is essentially what the DLC is made of entirely, for a fairer comparison:

Cost of the assets within the base game: 50/4 = £12.5
Cost of a single DLC: £7

Here's what we get if we divide each individual asset category (character, track, vehicle part) by the above values:

BASE GAME ASSETS
Individual character value  12.5/36 = £0,35
Individual track value 12.5/32 = £0,39
Individual vehicle part value 12.5/56 = £0,22

DLC ASSETS
Individual character value 7/3 = £2,33
Individual track value 7/8 = £0,88
Individual vehicle part value 7/12 = £0,58

This, however, is not still not fair at all. We are dividing all these categories equally, when tracks, of which the DLC has a much higher ratio of, compared to the base game, are worth way more effort than a vehicle part. This puts my assumed DLC value at a big disadvantage. As for characters, there is animating and voice acting, the latter being very expensive. An entire track should still be more costly overall than a character, so let's modify the above values to accomodate for this:

Vehicle part value: 1
Track value: 200
Character value: 50
This is my estimated value of all the assets' categories related to each other. It's very possible that characters would rank much higher due to voice acting, but once again, I will keep it down to try and disprove my original argument, since the DLC is most lacking in those.

Applying this to both the base game assets value, and the DLC, we get this:

BASE GAME ASSETS
Characters: 36*50 = 1800
Tracks: 32*200 = 6400
Vehicle parts: 56*1 = 56
TOTAL VALUE: 8256
FINAL VALUE/PRICE RATIO: 8256/12.5 = 660.5

DLC ASSETS
Characters: 3*50 = 150
Tracks: 8*200 = 1600
Vehicle parts: 12*1 = 12
TOTAL VALUE/PRICE RATIO: 1762/7 = 251.7

Finally, by dividing those two numbers, *the value of the content from the DLC is worth 2.6 times more than the value of the content from the base game according to my pulled-out-of-the-ass estimates*. And remember, this is assuming an overly bloated asset cost compared to the whole production process, an assumed low cost of producing a new character, and most important of all, I assumed a £50 base game price when the majority of the big sellers are going lower (for example amazon.co.uk has the game new at £37, which is considerably lower). All of which are intentionally giving more final value to the DLC for the sake of my assumptions being just assumptions. So you can pretty much guarantee my estimate to be varying degrees of generous in favor of the DLC.

I suppose that we also need to attribute a small portion of the production costs for the marketing of the DLC itself, putting up the updates on the website, digitally delivering the update, and making statements. However, if we compare this with the dozens and dozens updates, lengthy developers interviews regarding balancing/features/design, conferences, and marketing of the base game, I think it's pretty safe to say it's comparable to a drop in the ocean.

In short, I don't find the pricing fair at all. I think people are confusing "less scammy than others" as "fair pricing", which are two very different things. This DLC, like every other DLC ever made, exists for one purpose: making mad dosh. DLC exists because adding assets to an already existing game costs much less to finalize, while the userbase is fine with retaining a cost/effort value similar to that of the base game, despite there being massive unfair differences with the two cases, which promptly happily get ignored by the masses.

tl;dr
I hate DLC. Keep that new work for the next version of the game, even a standalone expansion, which is properly updated. It's ALWAYS better in terms of cost efficiency and content efficiency for the end user in the long run. It's a shame that nintendo has been walking this path as well lately, but at the same time it was inevitable because it's that much profitable. And as per usual, the people voted that they don't mind smaller amounts of content injections for a bloated pricing, so it's hardly ever the company's fault for being "evil" in these cases. Oh well.


----------



## Öhr (Aug 27, 2014)

overpriced, especially for a flawed and incomplete game:
- missing battle tracks
- item balance is just non-existent
- 2 local players online only tracks stats properly for the first player (custom rules and cups)
- awful online map selection that takes forever
- worst online "chat" ever
- cross wiiu/mii account ghost data/times and online rankings
- no proper single lobby system
- no lap count option, rainbow road sucks because of it
- and everything else that is just wrong with this game

also, link shouldnt be part of mario kart. not the same universe. only SSB can do that!


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 27, 2014)

Armadillo said:


> Wonder how they are going to handle the new tracks for online.
> 
> Only come up if everyone in the lobby has the dlc.
> Kick people without the dlc if one is selected
> Everyone can play online, but you have to buy the dlc to do time attack/cups/single race on new tracks.


 
they can take the mandatory update + unlock tickets, like PS360 have done until now with online games. the game demand a mandatory update which contains the DLC, but you can't use that content until you buy said DLC, when you buy the DLC the download will be a ticket to let you use the previously downloaded content.
that way you can see all the DLC content and play online even if you don't own it.

I only hope Nintendo keep this coming, more tracks and characters will be greatly appreciate.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 27, 2014)

Öhr said:


> overpriced, especially for a flawed and incomplete game:
> - missing battle tracks
> - item balance is just non-existent
> - 2 local players online only tracks stats properly for the first player (custom rules and cups)
> ...


Tracking stats works great online though, you can track the stats for multiple different users on the Wii U
Who actually wants to chat on Mario Kart online?
A lobby system isn't needed on just a drop in drop out system
And the others stuff I don't care about

Link can be in Mario Kart, stop living in the past


----------



## Öhr (Aug 27, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> Tracking stats works great online though, you can track the stats for multiple different users on the Wii U
> Who actually wants to chat on Mario Kart online?
> A lobby system isn't needed on just a drop in drop out system
> And the others stuff I don't care about
> ...


tracking doesnt work properly:
regular online play works for both first and second player
user created cups and rules however do not track the second users stats (will reset after restart)
also stats per mii are always within that wiiu account, even if another account uses the same miis.
it clearly doesnt work great. its just plain awful.

you would wanna chat with guys you know. and with those, you would wanna properly host a lobby over which one has full control.

also, id rather live in the past and play those games instead of sticking to the new awful stuff.


----------



## Arras (Aug 27, 2014)

Öhr said:


> tracking doesnt work properly:
> regular online play works for both first and second player
> user created cups and rules however do not track the second users stats (will reset after restart)
> also stats per mii are always within that wiiu account, even if another account uses the same miis.
> ...


How are old Mario Karts better in the things you mentioned?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 27, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Not all companies do shit DLC though. Nintendo could have added this in an update too
> 
> I'm a bit surprised it costs extra. Didn't Nintendo at some point say they won't be charging for DLC?


 
Sort of, Q-tis. They said: "But what we're unwilling to sell a piece of a game upfront and, if you will, force a consumer to buy more later."

Buy hey, it's Nin10doh, so everything they do is instantly fair and wank-worthy  

Love Steena's take on this, it's actually logical and unbiased (though I don't necessarily agree that _all _DLC is bad, but meh). 10/10. Lol


----------



## bowser (Aug 27, 2014)

You know something is good when Guild and Gahars haven't said anything bad about it after 3 pages.


----------



## Novice (Aug 27, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Link looks like he's shitting his pants in every single screenshot. I approve.



Even Link can't believe he's in there.


----------



## Rocc0 (Aug 27, 2014)

I wish they would bring back R.O.B, he was my favorite character in Mario Kart DS. 

I'd also love to see some DLC for Mario Kart 7!


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 27, 2014)

Qtis said:


> I'm a bit surprised it costs extra. Didn't Nintendo at some point say they won't be charging for DLC?


 
No.

"We would like to supply consumers with only add-on or downloadable content which they are happy to pay for as compensation for creative work. For example, some might say that it would be unbelievably profitable to provide paid add-on content for "Animal Crossing: New Leaf," but we were concerned that a game in which you enjoy yourself more by the power of money would not be suitable, and we decided to avoid such a feature after an intensive discussion with the development team. On the other hand, we are selling sets of new courses for "New Super Mario Bros. 2" by download and obtaining a very good response from those who have actually bought and played them. We see vast potential in this sort of add-on content. In short, we would like to find the type of add-on content consumers will find enjoyable in each game. We intend to basically create add-on content with which we will be able to make long-term relationships with our consumers."​


----------



## Wekker (Aug 27, 2014)

The plague is everywhere now. Before the DLC area, the extra content were almost a must have. Now the extra content or any content that are not completed before the release will be sold for as DLC for extra cash....

Publisher: It will be released this month!
Develober: Chief! Some content is not going to make it!
Director: Then it will be released as a PAID DLC!


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 27, 2014)

Wekker said:


> The plague is everywhere now. Before the DLC area, the extra content were almost a must have. Now the extra content or any content that are not completed before the release will be sold for as DLC for extra cash....
> 
> Publisher: It will be released this month!
> Develober: Chief! Some content is not going to make it!
> Director: Then it will be released as a PAID DLC!


except, you know, Mario Kart 8 was a full game.

Super Mario Kart (SNES)- 20 new tracks
Mario Kart 64 (N64)- 16 new tracks
Mario Kart: Double Dash! (GCN)- 16 new tracks
Mario Kart Wii (Wii)- 16 new tracks, 16 retro tracks
Mario Kart 8 (Wii U)- 16 new tracks, 16 retro tracks

MK8 kept in line with it's predecessors in introducing 16 new tracks (only one with more was the original which was a game using 2D sprites and mode-7 rather than a full 3D environment).  The DLC is merely adding value to the game by doubling the number of new tracks and adding new characters at a reasonable price.


----------



## Wekker (Aug 27, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> except, you know, Mario Kart 8 was a full game.
> 
> Super Mario Kart (SNES)- 20 new tracks
> Mario Kart 64 (N64)- 16 new tracks
> ...


 
Saying it is a 'full game' is relative. It does not matter if it has only XX new tracks and XX retro tracks. If they say it is a full game than it is a full game.
Remenber that a developer defines what is a full game and what is not and how they call it. Games from blizzard like Diablo III has FREE patches, they call it "Patches". If they want to call a patch as a expansion, so it will be a expansion.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 27, 2014)

Wekker said:


> Saying it is a 'full game' is relative. It does not matter if it has only XX new tracks and XX retro tracks. If they say it is a full game than it is a full game.
> Remenber that a developer defines what is a full game and what is not and how they call it. Games from blizzard like Diablo III has FREE patches, they call it "Patches". If they want to call a patch as a expansion, so it will be a expansion.


Sure it's relative.  And relative to _every other mario kart game_, it's a full game.


----------



## Dork (Aug 27, 2014)

Wekker said:


> The plague is everywhere now. Before the DLC area, the extra content were almost a must have. Now the extra content or any content that are not completed before the release will be sold for as DLC for extra cash....
> 
> Publisher: It will be released this month!
> Develober: Chief! Some content is not going to make it!
> Director: Then it will be released as a PAID DLC!


 
"C-COMPANIES ARE PURPOSELY HOLDING BACK CONTENT"
On-disc content is one thing, but there is nothing to suggest that this content was already finished during initial development of Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 28, 2014)

i think link in a mario kart game is a bit stupid also. if there was a canon storyline it's gone now but if you don't like him just don't use him plenty of other guys to choose from. i'll be trying him out to see if he gives me better stats than when i use yoshi if not than fuck him.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 28, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> i think link in a mario kart game is a bit stupid also. if there was a canon storyline


 

Good thing there isn't.

You really shouldn't take Zelda's "canon" seriously; Lord knows Nintendo doesn't. Besides, Link shows up in Smash Bros. and appeared in Soul Calibur (which would mean he's technically in the same universe as Star Wars and Assassins' Creed, if you think about it) and it's not like that's a problem. It's just for fun, relax.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 28, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Good thing there isn't.
> 
> You really shouldn't take Zelda's "canon" seriously; Lord knows Nintendo doesn't. Besides, Link shows up in Smash Bros. and appeared in Soul Calibur (which would mean he's technically in the same universe as Star Wars and Assassins' Creed, if you think about it) and it's not like that's a problem. It's just for fun, relax.


 

Let's not forget that Mario and friends have shown up in one form or another in Zelda games.



Spoiler














Talon and Ingo are kind of a stretch.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 28, 2014)

DiscostewSM said:


> Let's not forget that Mario and friends have shown up in one form or another in Zelda games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And let's also not forget that this isn't Link's first foray into Mario's world, either.



Spoiler


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 28, 2014)

>people suddenly defend DLC

I hate this place.


----------



## Xabring (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, I once saw somebody wrote that a kart game with link shound´t be fun....he or she should think again now (or when Link´s DLC get released anyway) Half brand new game at less than half the price of the base game is a deal you can´t deny is awesome. This should be what DLC should stand for, instead of that Joke of chashgrab that was that horse DLC, which, for some inexplicable reason, people still buy. No wonder why people are happy now. Now, if they chose to add REAL battle maps to the game, that would be wonderful.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 28, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> >people suddenly defend DLC
> 
> I hate this place.


 
I know right??
they are setting us up for non-free DLC Smash Bros Characters...this is a soak test..will our "fans" buy DLC instead of expect it free like before?

If they do that, or to pull a PlayStation all stars routine where there is more DLC shit than there is actual unlockable content...i'm out. Just. fucking out.


----------



## T Link7 (Aug 29, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> I know right??
> they are setting us up for non-free DLC Smash Bros Characters...this is a soak test..will our "fans" buy DLC instead of expect it free??
> 
> it if they do this for smash bros or try to pull a PlayStation all stars routine where there is more DLC shit than there is actual unlockable content...i'm out. Just. out.


 

I doubt Nintendo will be stupid enough to pull something like that. The first batch of Mario kart 8 DLC arrives in November, so more or less six months after the game's release. I don't think those characters, tracks, et cetera were kept from being released with the launch of the game, because they probably would have offered the DLC sooner.
I also am pretty sure Sakurai said Smash won't have any DLC, but I guess we'll see how much truth that statement still holds soon enough.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 29, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> I know right??
> they are setting us up for non-free DLC Smash Bros Characters...this is a soak test..will our "fans" buy DLC instead of expect it free like before?
> 
> If they do that, or to pull a PlayStation all stars routine where there is more DLC shit than there is actual unlockable content...i'm out. Just. fucking out.


 

You know there's only 4 DLC characters in PSABR and I think the same amount of stages, right?

Just pointing out your fucking stupid claim.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 29, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Not all companies do shit DLC though. Nintendo could have added this in an update too
> 
> I'm a bit surprised it costs extra. Didn't Nintendo at some point say they won't be charging for DLC?


 
http://blog.games.com/2011/11/16/nintendo-reggie-fils-aime-interview/

yes they did. KINDA. or used wording in a PR friendly way.



> We're interested in it to the extent that it makes sense to the consumer. And it's interesting: I've had this conversation with a number of our key developers, and their mentality is, "Reggie, when we sell a game, we want the consumer to feel that they've had a complete experience." Now, in addition, if we want to make other things available, great, and we'll look at that. But what we're unwilling to sell a piece of a game upfront and, if you will, force a consumer to buy more later. That's what they don't want to do, and I completely agree. I think the consumer wants to get, for their money, a complete experience, and then we have opportunities to provide more on top of that


 


Guild McCommunist said:


> You know there's only 4 DLC characters in PSABR and I think the same amount of stages, right?
> 
> Just pointing out your fucking stupid claim.


 

I wasn't talking about characters. I was talking about the other DLC shit like Costumes and other things which should have been unlockable. My point was that, there are more things you can buy in the game than things you can actually earn in-game.
http://playstationallstars.wikia.com/wiki/DLC


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 29, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> >people suddenly defend *good DLC
> 
> I hate this place.


Fix'd that for you.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 29, 2014)

I preordered it Immediately just to Wreck everyones shit with Pink Yoshi o3o


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 29, 2014)

Crisp Cookie said:


> Nintendo and DLC?


 

Correction, "Nintendo and worthwhile DLC"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Correction, "Nintendo and worthwhile DLC"


 

Nothing screams "worthwhile" like MORE reskins of Mario and Peach, non-Mario characters in Mario Kart, and a character that was in Mario Kart Wii that they cut because, I don't know, maybe Pink Gold Peach had a higher goddamn priority.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 29, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nothing screams "worthwhile" like MORE reskins of Mario and Peach, non-Mario characters in Mario Kart, and a character that was in Mario Kart Wii that they cut because, I don't know, maybe Pink Gold Peach had a higher goddamn priority.


 

Well at least it's better than, um, well, the DLC for AC 3 and uh, *ahem* I'll just be on my way.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Well at least it's better than, um, well, the DLC for AC 3 and uh, *ahem* I'll just be on my way.


 

Assassin's Creed III? There's a lot of things AC3 could stand for.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 29, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Assassin's Creed III? There's a lot of things AC3 could stand for.


 

Yes, that, the DLC on that wasn't that great as far as I recall.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, that, the DLC on that wasn't that great as far as I recall.


 

Welcome to Ubisoft games, where everything is the same and the points don't matter.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 29, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Welcome to Ubisoft games, where everything is the same and the points don't matter.


 

Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 29, 2014)

I want DLCs for Mario Kart 7. Of course it's not happening, as Nintendo is busy trying to revive the Wii U à la Frankestein.


----------

